# Cooking without a kitchen.



## CharlieD (Mar 10, 2010)

Due to unforeseen problem I have a problem (no pan intended).  
I will be at this place that we go every year for a week; normally they have kitchen, but not this year. I will have to cook everything at home and bring it there and worm up somehow. I will have chafing dishes; I will have a grill that I will use for most of dishes. But I need to make soups, and maybe fry something.
   I was in the store today and was walking buy the turkey deep fryer and I thought to myself, why not get it and use as a mini stove outside. I could make soup in that big pot, that comes with it. Ok I do not need 3 gallons of soup, but I will be cooking for some 15-16 people. Maybe I can even use it to put a frying pan on and fry some potato for example. Am I crazy, or do you think it will work? What is your opinion on that? Help me out please. I am desperate.

And then of course at the end I will have a turkey deep fryer for latter, it’s only 60 bucks.


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2010)

No, you are not crazy. Well at least not for that idea .

Alton Brown did a piece where he used a turkey fryer and a wok as the turkey fryer got hotter than his stove did. What you are trying to do should work just fine. Between the grill and the turkey fryer you should be able to cook almost anything you like.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2010)

Charlie, you can use it as a burner to make soup or for larger pots and pans.  It's perfect as a wok burner.  It's very powerful so you have to keep you eye on it for smaller pots and pans.  

I have used a gas grill to cook with a pan.  Just take the grate off and put the pot onto the rocks or flavorizer bars under the grate.  You can boil water and make soup or heat oil for frying.  

You could also rent or borrow a camp stove or two.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, thanks, guys, it is a relief. i ws really agonizing how I am going to do that. The grill actuall has a side burner, but to boil a pot of soup, enough for 15 people it will take for ever. Maybe if I need to keep something worm, but really not for cooking.

GB, you have a turkey fryeer, right? How big is the one you have? This one comes with 3 gallon pot. Actually I'd probably need that much soup if I want to make enough for 2 days.


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2010)

My brother has one that I have used. I am not sure of the size, but it held a turkey big enough to feed over 10 people.


----------



## danpeikes (Mar 10, 2010)

The turkey fryer is not a bad idea but just be very careful as they can be dangerous. DO NOT use it if you have small children running around. 

http://www.altonbrown.com/pdfs/AB_turkey_derrick.pdf

If your grill gets hot enough and you have a cast iron pan you can fry on it.

Chafing dishes are OK but do not expext to get really hot food from them. They are meant to keep food hot not to get them hotand do not try to cook with them b/c you will likely make people sick.

A cast iron dutch oven or a camping oven can be used to heat food or even roast or bake. You can put them directly in a fire, near a fire or suround them with coals depending on what you ase making and how much heat you want.


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you going to be somewhere that you could build and cook on a fire if you wanted?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope, no fire.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 10, 2010)

Charley,
Would an induction cook top work for you?
They come in a huge variety to choose from. Instant heat, easy to use, portable. 

Amazon.com: induction cook top

Munky


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 10, 2010)

It woud work, but I am afraid that the cheapper ones are going to be junky and the good one are just too much money. Besides i might be able to use the turkey fryer for turkey some day too.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 10, 2010)

You may want to go to your local camping supply store and check out camp stoves.  Some a re reasonably priced and others have huge burners that can handle big pots.  I have one of these Amazon.com: Camp Chef Sport Utility DJ-60LW Table Top Sport Stove: Home & Garden and have used it more times than I can count including at home for canning. The Big hot burners make large batches of stuff a snap.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2010)

Charlie you can use a high out put (155,000 BTU) propane fish cooker.turkey fryer/etc to do anything you do on your home stove....The challenge is to keep the burner turned down very low for most applications...Heavy cookware (cast iron) comes in handy as well...For turkey frying/ fish frying/large pots of liquid such as soups, crawfish boils, and the like, you can kick it up a bit. Using a wok on one is a joy!! I have four of them...two sto-bought..two home made...Hardly a week goes by that I don't use one of them for something....

Have Fun!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

